

Transferwise $ billion fintech unicorn headline 2 months after teaser headline - bernardlunn
http://bernardlunn.com/2015/01/27/transferwise-has-their-billion-fintech-unicorn-headline-two-months-after-the-teaser-headline/

======
neilpeel
The thing is i'm not sure that TransferWise are a 'Unicorn' yet. 'Close to
$1B' is not '$1B'.

I know 'Close to $1B' is not as sexy as a mythical creature but if we're going
to set these arbitrary classifications then let's at least stick to them.

~~~
neilpeel
I liked your analysis though.

